# highpoint hptrr driver bypassed by mvs



## BlueCoder (Jan 5, 2016)

I have an old system I install FreeBSD on and installed an old highpoint 2220 card just to use it for more more SATA points. The mvs(4) driver (which doesn't work) loads instead of the mvs(4) driver.

In loader.conf I already have:

```
hw.hptrr.attach_generic=1
```

And I saw no way to recompile the kernel without mvs(4).

I'm going to get another SATA card but I'm still curious to find out how to get hptrr to work.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2016)

BlueCoder said:


> And I saw no way to recompile the kernel without mvs(4).


It's really not that difficult.


```
include GENERIC
ident MYKERNEL

nodevice mvs
```

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/kernelconfig-config.html


----------

